# PE electrical 2010 california Result



## eng787 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody heard , Result is coming today( Wednesday) or Not ??????


----------



## sc57 (Dec 29, 2010)

NCEES is going to release it either today or tomorrow to state.


----------



## eng787 (Dec 29, 2010)

sc57 said:


> NCEES is going to release it either today or tomorrow to state.


does anybody know, how long it takes if they release result to california board and then get any e-mail regarding result :sharkattack:


----------



## Dulai (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone has used material for sale? I plan on taking the exams in October 2011. Please let me know the prices(s) if you have any book you want to sell.

Thanks


----------



## harsha (Jan 9, 2011)

I passed the P.E electrical Power first time for October 2010.

I plan on selling the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)

2.My order details when I bought the package last year:

Items In Your Order

Code Description Unit Price Quantity Subtotal

EPN4 Electrical PE Power Package (EPN4) $410.75 1 $410.75

Subtotal:	$410.75

Handling:	$3.50

Shipping:	$0.00

Order Total:	$414.25

The package includes the following:

•	Power Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (EPRM)

•	Power Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (EPRP)

•	NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEP)

•	Electrical Engineering Sample Examinations for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EESX3), 3rd Edition

I bought it for $414. I am willing to sell it for $ 319.95 .

I will sell both for $ 439.95.


----------

